# JVC Video Camera



## yeaman2005 (Dec 16, 2015)

I have a video camera and the LCD screen in completely black and it just happened all of a sudden. I am not sure what could be wrong with it? I was wondering if someone could help me? Thank you


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi yeaman2005, and welcome to TSG.

There is no guarantee that I will have a solution, but it would help us to help you if you gave us some more details, like ...

1) The model number of the JVC camera

2) Any indication that the camera is turning on, like a power light?

3) Assuming the LCD uses a backlight, is the problem that the backlight not coming on, or is the light coming on, but the screen stays blank? You can check the backlight by turning on the camera in a darkened room. A working backlight should emit some light from even a black screen. If there is no backlight, with the camera on, shine a strong light on the screen and see if you see a faint version of the normal display.


----------

